# Golden Crownbeard



## Aaronblanco (Dec 11, 2020)

Our lot used to be either a cotton field or peanut field or sunflower field. I have this all over my yard of Bermuda. Golden Crownbeard (Verbesina encelioides) is what it is. I can't find in on either the Celsius or Certainty label! I'm hoping one with take care of it. Anyone else have this in their yard?


----------



## NJlawnguy (8 mo ago)

No, but that's a great name.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

NJlawnguy said:


> No, but that's a great name.


+1 (and also, "No," ain't ever had it)


----------

